# Separation fears



## gingerbell (Feb 13, 2012)

My husband and I are in different countrys at this time, not because we want to be for reasons out of our control .We have been apart 4 months.We have a very close and loving relationship 2 babies married 6 years. I am sorry worried about the temptations he is facing and worried he will end up cheating on me. After all he is so far away I would never know.How do I keep my trust in him without constantly nagging and questioning him about his every move?


----------

